# GET AN FREE OPERATING SYSTEM CD FREE FREE



## yashfordigit (Dec 17, 2005)

HELLO EVERYBODY,
   I HAVE ORDERED ABOUT 70 CD'S AND ABOUT 50 CD'S HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED AND I HAVE RECEIVED ALL OF THEM EACH CONTAINING A LIVE CD AND A INSTALL CD, TOTAL OF 100 CD PACK WITH NO CUSTOM DUTY, REALLY ITS FANTASTIC, 

         U WILL RECEIVE THE CD'S IN ABOUT   4 TO 5 WEEKS

I HAVE ORDERED THE CD'S ON 22 AND I HAVE RECEIVED THE CD'S ON 14 DEC 2005 AT 3 pm


U MUST TRY TO INSTALL UBUNTU ,, IT IS REALLY NICE


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 17, 2005)

hmm....

Everyone knows this........

Search before u post..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32216


Welcome to the forum!


----------

